# outstanding issues



## jherrero

Cómo traduciríais "outstanding issues" en el contexto de un estudio para "analizar los outstanding security issues related to interconnection of electronic communication networks"


----------



## Peter P

Hola y bienvenido al Foro, jherrero

Outstanding issues puede ser asuntos pendientes.

Saludos

Peter P.


----------



## jherrero

Muchas gracias Peter P. Entiendo que el conjunto de la frase puede ser interpretado como "Análisis de todas las cuestiones planteadas"


----------



## Belenmadrid

outstanding security issues = problemas de seguridad pendientes

(en este contexto creo que se trata de problemas)


----------



## petalito

Outstanding issues = problemas sobresalientes
 
Outstanding, es que sobresale, en tu contexto, podrían ser los problemas más notables.


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *petalito*

Lo siento pero, en este caso, no vale 


petalito said:


> Outstanding, es que sobresale


Es casi idiomatico.

Tiene razón *Belenmadrid*  


Belenmadrid said:


> outstanding security issues = problemas  de seguridad pendientes


 
Saludos


----------



## jherrero

Gracias a todos por vuestra valiosa contribución. En el contexto del estudio a realizar me sentiría más cómodo con "Análisis de los problemas de seguridad identificados"


----------



## Arrius

Outstanding! is especially an American exclamation, which is translated as ¡Excelente!   But not here.


----------



## Belenmadrid

gracias coolbrowne! soy nueva, me has dado muchos ánimos


----------



## kikos

Hola, 
espero esto todavia te sirva.
Outstanding security issues se refiere a las *acciones en circulacion* (emitidas por una empresa y que estan en manos de los inversionistas).
Hay cuatro tipos de acciones:
1) Authorized - autorizadas para ser emitidas
2) Issued - emitidas
3) Treasury - acciones del tesoro, son acciones emitidas que posteriormente fueron recompradas por la empresa (por lo tanto no tienen derechos para votar ni generan dividendos)
4) Outstanding - acciones en circulacion, son las acciones emitidas menos las del tesoro

Saludos.
Kikos


----------



## coolbrowne

Perdona *kikos*, pero el tema del hilo no tiene _absolutamente nada_ que ver con acciones





kikos said:


> ...Outstanding security issues se refiere a las *acciones en circulacion* (emitidas por una empresa y que estan en manos de los inversionistas).


Las razones son varias:

Teniendo en cuenta el *contexto* y revisando la secuencia de aportes anteriores, resulta firmemente establecido que se trata de *problemas pendientes*.
Acciones, en inglés, no son "_issues_" sino _"(stock) *shares*_". No hay que confundir con el uso de verbo "to issue", utilizado cuando una empresa _emite_ acciones ("_to issue (stock) shares_")
No hay que confundir "security issues" (problemas de seguridad) con el uso del término "securities" para ciertos instrumentos financieros (no necesariamente acciones)
Saludos


----------



## jherrero

Muchas gracias a todos.
Saludos


----------

